# iSCSI target



## Jimmy (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi I've been playing with the iscsi-target port, trying to set up a LUN which appears to have worked and I can connect to it from the windows software initiator, I set the MBR and attempted to format, but formatting seems to have killed my FreeBSD box. It's only a 100MB lun, but about a second into the format the FreeBSD box started reporting 'No Buffer Space Available'.

I cancelled the format, the software initiator lost its connection altogether. Waited a few minutes but network services would still not resume.

The box is a FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE Mini ITX with a 1.5GHz C7 and the ethernet interface is a Realtek 1GBE interface.

I can adjust sysctl params as per http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1528 

But wondered if anyone has ran into this issue and can offer some advice as to why I'm seeing this?


----------

